# Enigme clé USB



## Mac à Rosny (22 Décembre 2005)

J'ai une clé USB (envoyée en cadeau publicitaire).

Quand je la branche, on voit apparaître 2 volumes, chacun sous 2 disques différents:
- l'un formaté sous MacOS X,
- l'autre est un volume "autorun" avec des "exe" Windows.
L'utilitaire de disque Apple indique un formatage type "fichiers Unix" pour cet "autorun" et montre par ailleurs chacun des 2 volumes,dans un disque différent, dans un même clé (donc pas de partition classique habituelle !?).

Je veux récupérer la totalité de la clé sous un seul volume, et je n'y arrive pas:

- pas de partition (2 disques différents)
- il est possible de reformater le volume Mac
- mais il est impossible d'effacer le volume "autorun"
- si je sélectionne ses fichiers  je peux les jeter à la poubelle, mais ils se recréent automatiquement.

Jamais vu ça !!
Ma question:
- avez-vous une esplication et une idée qui me permettre de virer tout ça pour faire un seul volume Mac, clean ?

D'avance merci.


----------



## mchillier (22 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Une suggestion, je l'ai déjà pratiquée et cela s'est bien passé.
Monter la clé sur un PC, la formater fat 32.
Après cela, la totalité de la clé doit être récupérée.
A+


----------



## Mac à Rosny (24 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour la réponse.

Merci d'excuser ma réponse tardive. Fce Telecom est venu réparer ma ligne téléphonique en dérangement. Ils ont fait le boulot, mais malheureusement ils ont "profité" de leur passage pour me fusiller l'ADSL. Ils a fallu qu'ils repassent le lendemain pour "réparer la réparation".   

Bref, j'ai essayé bien entendu le formatage FAT 32, sous Pissie, sans succès.
C'est très bizarre cette situation. La clé se préente comme si elle était partitionnée, mais on ne retrouve pas de partition (ni sous Mac, ni sous PC). On a l'impession d'un codage firmw. Elle est reconnue par Windows comme un CD ROM...  
On peut en détruire les fichiers sous Mac, mais ils sont automatiquement recréés.    

Etonnant, non ?  

J'aimerais bien comprendre...


----------



## Xman (24 Décembre 2005)

Essaye  FinderCleaner 

C'est utilitaire permet d'effacer les nombreux fichiers cachés de ta clé


----------



## Mac à Rosny (24 Décembre 2005)

Xman a dit:
			
		

> Essaye FinderCleaner : http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/system_disk_utilities/findercleaner.html
> 
> C'est utilitaire permet d'effacer les nombreux fichiers cachés de ta clé
> http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/system_disk_utilities/findercleaner.html



Merci pour ton aide Xman.

Je connais FinderCleaner. Il fait le contraire de ce que je cherche à faire il efface les fichiers et dossiers invisibles du Mac, par exemple:
.DS_Store
.Trash
Resource forks.
FBC.
mais visibles sous Windows.
Chez moi, ce disque auto_run, ainsi que les fichiers qu'il contient, est visible sous Mac, mais invisible sous PC. C'est le contraire.
Une autre idée.


----------



## mchillier (27 Décembre 2005)

Autre suggestion : la clé est peut-être verrouillée,
voir marque de la clé,
allé sur le site du fabriquant,
chargé le logiciel pour coder ou verrouiller la clé,
Les clés Disk2GO ont un programme comme ça.
A+


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2005)

Ta clef ne serait pas une Intuix ?


----------



## Mac à Rosny (27 Décembre 2005)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Comme je l'ai dit, il s'agit d'un cadeau publicitaire.
Il n'y a pas de marque.
Cela se présente comme une montre, mais on peut extraire le cadran du bracelet, pour s'en servir comme d'une clé USB.

Le mystère reste entier.
Il doit bien y avoir qulque part un utilitaire permettant de coder/décoder ce genre de clé.

Amicalement.


----------



## super bigben (10 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour Mac à Rosny,
Je viens d'avoir acheté pour mon entreprise 25 clés USB et j'ai exactement le même pb que toi. As tu réussi à résoudre ton pb ? (si tu as une solution, ça m'interesse).
En naviguant sur le net, j'ai vu que des société se font une spécialité de créer des "partition de cd virtuel" sur les clés USB. ça sert justement à lancer en autorun des pubs ou d'autres choses. Mais je n'ai pas encore vu comment effecr cette partiion virtuelle.

A+


----------



## super bigben (11 Janvier 2006)

C'est encore moi,
Voici ce que j'ai trouve sur le site www.udrw.com ;

voir la pièce jointe.

Si ça aide qq'un pour comprendre et trouver une solution pour faire sauter cette zone qui est en lecture seule .....................


----------



## Mac à Rosny (11 Janvier 2006)

Bienvenue au club  

Je n'ai pas trouvé de solution. Je fais avec, mais c'est agaçant.

Merci de me tenir au courant de tes éventuelles découvertes.

Cordialement.


----------



## mchillier (11 Janvier 2006)

Au vu de ce qui précède, il faut un formatage de bas niveau.
Essayer de passer sur pc, d'utiliser un outil dos et de formatter ou d'utiliser un outil comme Hard Disk Toolkit (cela fait très longtemps que je n'ai plus utilisé des outils comme ça)
On pourrai aussi utiliser Norton Utility.
Tenez- moi au courant de vos développements.
Merci


----------



## Mac à Rosny (11 Janvier 2006)

Je n'ai rien trouvé d'efficace sur PC non plus...  

Aicalment.


----------



## super bigben (11 Janvier 2006)

Bonsoir,
J'ai mis tous les copains sur le sujet, on penche vers le fait que ça pourrait être (malheureusement) "physiquement" bloqué . Il faudrait peut-être disposer du logiciel adéquat pour changer le firmware de la clé. 

Chez moi, les fichiers qui sont dans la partie "cd virtuel" viennet de ALCOR MICO.

La seule manip que je n'ai pas esayée (mais je n'y crois pas trop) c'est de repartitioner la clé sous Mac OS (parce que sous XP ça ne change rien).
Je vais tenter d'effacer les partitions, je dois contacter d'autres personnes demain et vous tiens au courant.

On va y arriver........................................... quoique !!!!!

A+


----------



## Mac à Rosny (12 Janvier 2006)

super bigben a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> J'ai mis tous les copains sur le sujet, on penche vers le fait que ça pourrait être (malheureusement) "physiquement" bloqué . Il faudrait peut-être disposer du logiciel adéquat pour changer le firmware de la clé.



C'est aussi mon avis...


----------

